# Kutztown Bicycle Swap Meet May 13.14. And 15



## Max

Coming up fast no reserve necessary plenty of room


----------



## 100bikes

City, state and zip code?


----------



## Max

100bikes said:


> City, state and zip code?



Kutztown pa 19530


----------



## 100bikes

Thanks.


----------



## kingsting

Most laid back, relaxing swap meet I ever went to. In the woods by a nice creek. Well worth going to for the weekend. Kutztown is a cool college town a few miles up the road.


----------



## jrapoza

Wow.. Same weekend as Trexlertown. May 13-15.


----------



## Greeced lightning

jrapoza said:


> Wow.. Same weekend as Trexlertown. May 13-15.



It does seem pretty counterproductive. I really like both shows.


----------



## sfhschwinn

Greeced lightning said:


> It does seem pretty counterproductive. I really like both …


----------



## catfish

Kutztown it is.


----------



## bikebozo

2 shows -10 miles apart , on the same weekend


----------



## catfish

bikebozo said:


> 2 shows -10 miles apart , on the same weekend




Kutztown!


----------



## Greeced lightning

bikebozo said:


> 2 shows -10 miles apart , on the same weekend



Who would have thunk.


----------



## jrapoza

sfhschwinn said:


> Kutztown was posted on Facebook 2 weeks before Ttown was announced and then on here 8 days before Ttown was posted. Check the post dates on the threads. all the heavy hitters are going to kutztown as that was the first date posted and they agreed to attend




If you think your opinion matters to anyone other than yourself that is a joke and you should check your ego.

People who act like they are above everyone "heavy hitters" are delusional.  

"Heavy Hitter", that has to be the most ridiculous statement used in this hobby. 

As for the date of the Trexlertown Spring Swap Meet it has been the 2nd weekend in May for the most part for the last 8 years.  We try to keep it the same weekend as the Velodrome when possible, Spring and Fall as we have for the last 35 years.   

Our Swap meets will continue on no matter what dates anyone else chooses or post prior to our regularly scheduled events being posted.

If someone chooses to post a swap meet before our scheduled event so be it. 

I would like to thank the loyalists that have attended our swap meets in the past 35 and continue to do so. 

As for the "heavy hitters" I guess we'll just have to do without you. 

 Thank you very much, Joe Rapoza


----------



## sfhschwinn

…


----------



## kingsting

Looks like Velofest is back . May 7th. No details yet but they recently put the date on their website...









						VeloFest
					

Check back in 2023 for a Spring Velofest date announcement! Get your Tickets! Rain or Shine. No Refunds. 9:30am – 3pm. Attracting vendors from across the Lehigh Valley and beyond, […]




					thevelodrome.com


----------



## JOEL

This public spectacle would be good entertainment if not for the fact that you are killing one of the best bike swap meets in the country. It is a solid day and a half drive for me. Some folks fly in from the west cost. Last year I got to Ttown only to find out that most of the people I know went to Kutztown the week before instead. I can't afford to make the trip for half a swap meet. Work it out! This is bigger than both of your egos.


----------



## sfhschwinn

…


----------



## cheeseroc

JOEL said:


> This public spectacle would be good entertainment if not for the fact that you are killing one of the best bike swap meets in the country. It is a solid day and a half drive for me. Some folks fly in from the west cost. Last year I got to Ttown only to find out that most of the people I know went to Kutztown the week before instead. I can't afford to make the trip for half a swap meet. Work it out! This is bigger than both of your egos.




This.  

Both of these shows were so diluted last year that I'm not planning to invest my time in either this year.


----------



## sfhschwinn

cheeseroc said:


> This.
> 
> Both of these shows were so diluted last year that I'm not planning to invest my time in either thi


----------



## John G04

sfhschwinn said:


> Could you please clarify on “diluted”? Based on my memory and photos Kutz was packed




In my opinion last kutztown show was mostly bmx and muscle bikes. I think 3 or 4 vendors had ballon tire stuff. Trexlertown was all around smaller last show aswell but still had majority ballon tire bikes and parts along with a mix of bmx and roadbikes


----------



## cheeseroc

sfhschwinn said:


> Could you please clarify on “diluted”? Based on my memory and photos Kutz was packed




Sure. 
I went to Kutztown and sold nothing and bought nothing.
I went to Trexlertown to deliver a few parts and bought nothing.
Maybe because I'm not a...  heavy hitter?

OR

maybe because half the people went to one show and the other half went to the other show and therefore there was only half the amount of stuff at each show and half the customers.

*TL;DR*: I like bikes but there were not enough bikes.


----------



## Free Wheel

Yeah, "diluted" is a way of saying it. Concentrate the efforts in one place. I feel bad for the guys coming in from Cali to find it spread too thin. But if the "heavy hitters" want to knock each other out... go for it.


----------



## kingsting

I attended both fall shows. Kutztown was only the third one and it's still not widely known about. We had a BMX ride in Harrisburg that Saturday so a number of those guys were there. I didn't sell a lot but then again I didn't bring much. I was a just a fun social event to me. If I remember correctly, fall T-Town wasn't announced until fairly late in the season. (Late July maybe?). I think the firehouse was still being squirrely with covid regulations. Covid fears, not much advertising, and the lack of fall Velofest seemed to be what hurt attendance at that one. I set up and did pretty good there.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I am curious what California guys come out specifically for either of these events?

Being a Pennsylvania native I would love to see both venues flourish.


----------



## mike j

As the crow flies, they're only around ten miles apart. I'll stop at both & Dixon's Muzzleloaders store, which is off the Kutztown exit on Rt. 78 & a mini museum in itself. Could be a win, win situation.


----------



## SirMike1983

mike j said:


> As the crow flies, they're only around ten miles apart. I'll stop at both & Dixon's Muzzleloaders store, which is off the Kutztown exit on Rt. 78 & a mini museum in itself. Could be a win, win situation.




Dixon's is a great shop. I used to go to their July fair each year. Haven't been able to go back in a few years now though.


----------



## Popshop

never been to one of these, hoping to go and sell a few of my overstock bikes and parts.  Pops


----------



## Max

jrapoza said:


> If you think your opinion matters to anyone other than yourself that is a joke and you should check your ego.
> 
> People who act like they are above everyone "heavy hitters" are delusional.
> 
> "Heavy Hitter", that has to be the most ridiculous statement used in this hobby.
> 
> As for the date of the Trexlertown Spring Swap Meet it has been the 2nd weekend in May for the most part for the last 8 years.  We try to keep it the same weekend as the Velodrome when possible, Spring and Fall as we have for the last 35 years.
> 
> Our Swap meets will continue on no matter what dates anyone else chooses or post prior to our regularly scheduled events being posted.
> 
> If someone chooses to post a swap meet before our scheduled event so be it.
> 
> I would like to thank the loyalists that have attended our swap meets in the past 35 and continue to do so.
> 
> As for the "heavy hitters" I guess we'll just have to do without you.
> 
> Thank you very much, Joe Rapoza



No matter what date kutztown posted you would have picked the same date just to undermine them face it .


----------



## 64 Pete

Joe,
       I wondered why the Trexlertown swap wasn't the same weekend as the Velodrome's.
It certainly adds to the weekend for those of us that have varied bike interests.
https://thevelodrome.com/community-programs/velofest/

As for the dates of your spring show I looked in past posts in the CABE and found this:
* 
  Spring Trexlertown dates*

May 1, 2 and 3rd, 2015
May 6, 7 and 8th, 2016
May 5, 6, 7 2017
May 4, 5 & 6, 2018,
May 3, 4, & 5 2019
Spring 2020 canceled
Spring 2021 canceled?

Some may predate your involvement.
Just thought I'd point this out .
Maybe in the Fall you can get aligned with the Velodrome again?
The guys in Kutztown seemed to be a Covid be damned we're having a swap mentality.
I didn't go.
You and the Fire Co. made the right choice in canceling.

Hopefully this will all shake out and not divide us into opposing camps.

Pete Geurds


----------



## Max

64 Pete said:


> Joe,
> I wondered why the Trexlertown swap wasn't the same weekend as the Velodrome's.
> It certainly adds to the weekend for those of us that have varied bike interests.
> https://thevelodrome.com/community-programs/velofest/
> 
> As for the dates of your spring show I looked in past posts in the CABE and found this:
> *
> Spring Trexlertown dates*
> 
> May 1, 2 and 3rd, 2015
> May 6, 7 and 8th, 2016
> May 5, 6, 7 2017
> May 4, 5 & 6, 2018,
> May 3, 4, & 5 2019
> Spring 2020 canceled
> Spring 2021 canceled?
> 
> Some may predate your involvement.
> Just thought I'd point this out .
> Maybe in the Fall you can get aligned with the Velodrome again?
> The guys in Kutztown seemed to be a Covid be damned we're having a swap mentality.
> I didn't go.
> You and the Fire Co. made the right choice in canceling.
> 
> Hopefully this will all shake out and not divide us into opposing camps.
> 
> Pete Geurds



Pete this is Max from kutztown thank you pointed this out. I started this show because the guys had no were to go . trexlertown has been the first week of may that's why we picked this date and Joe told one of my friends that Ttown wasn't happening. Sorry that this happened i wanted both shows to work. Other people just don't want me to succeed .


----------



## 64 Pete

sfhschwinn said:


> At kutz town the rules stand for everyone and are enforced without having to yell. Everyone is respectful and We never had an issue



Hi,
     What are the rules?
Types of bikes, no car parts?
BTW, Do we pay day of show? I only want to attend on Saturday.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## Max

64 Pete said:


> Hi,
> What are the rules?
> Types of bikes, no car parts?
> BTW, Do we pay day of show? I only want to attend on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks
> Pete



Morning Pete .any type of bikes is ok no car parts please. Signs and rc cars ok . you pay when you come at sign in tent.  More than welcome to come for one day we get alot of day vendors.


----------



## Jeffh624

Hope the weather holds out  🙏


----------



## Max

Jeffh624 said:


> Hope the weather holds out  🙏



We've been very lucky with rain here hopefully it holds out


----------



## Girlbike

WeatherBug lowered chance of rain to 35% on Friday! 65% is the border of betting odds for me! As if now, see all there!


----------



## Max

Girlbike said:


> WeatherBug lowered chance of rain to 35% on Friday! 65% is the border of betting odds for me! As if now, see all there!



We will be here thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Lets see some pictures please!


----------



## sfhschwinn

These are from last night before I went home as I had to work today


----------



## Max

New Mexico Brant said:


> Lets see some pictures please!


----------



## Girlbike

I was there around six or so yesterday evening. Found a couple cool things for good prices. I'll be back.


----------



## Girlbike

New Mexico Brant said:


> Lets see some pictures please!



Here's a couple girlbikes I saw.


----------



## John G04

Any more pics?


----------



## Freqman1

Seems like attendance at this past weekends swaps was a little light?


----------



## kingsting

Freqman1 said:


> Seems like attendance at this past weekends swaps was a little light?




Kutztown was great considering the lousy weather forecast. (Had some sprinkles but most of the rain went around us) Vendor turnout was about the same as previous events but they had a lot of walk ins. Sold 8 of the 10 bikes I took up and about half of my parts. 😀


----------



## Freqman1

So approximately how many vendors? Surely someone took some pics.


----------



## Max

Freqman1 said:


> Seems like attendance at this past weekends swaps was a little light?



You must of been at trexlertown


----------



## kingsting

Freqman1 said:


> So approximately how many vendors? Surely someone took some pics.



They had a sign in sheet so there should be an official head count.  I've seen pix on FB and Instagram but I always forget to take them at these things. I'm sure others will post some...


----------



## Max

Freqman1 said:


> So approximately how many vendors? Surely someone took some pics.



56 vendors were there and plenty of people buying.


----------



## kingsting

Here are some that I swiped from social media. I like the shot of the vultures circling the little white van, waiting for the guy to unload. He hid in there for a while too...


----------



## streetrodder_1940

kingsting said:


> Kutztown was great considering the lousy weather forecast. (Had some sprinkles but most of the rain went around us) Vendor turnout was about the same as previous events but they had a lot of walk ins. Sold 8 of the 10 bikes I took up and about half of my parts. 😀



When is the next swap meet there?


----------



## Max

Not sure yet I will keep everybody advised when I pick a date I'll let you know as quickly as possible thanks


----------



## catfish

Max said:


> Not sure yet I will keep everybody advised when I pick a date I'll let you know as quickly as possible thanks



Please let us know asap! Thanks


----------

